# Turbos for the 06 330i



## vr6dub (Jul 12, 2009)

*Turbo or supercharger for the 06 330i*

Okay got questions about the lack of modifications for the E90 330i. I've read it's because the computer runs in closed loop and reverts any changes made back to stock levels. So, here's the question.... Upsolute from their site shows a chip/flash for the E90 330I, how do they overcome the issue?

What is the big difference between Upsolute, or anybody else for that matter, making a NA program and making a Turbo program?

Not trying to start a flame war on why did i buy my car and I should have bought a 335, I didn't want a 335. I'm just trying to get educated on the "WHY" portion of why it's so much more difficult to make a turbo program...
OR supercharger.....


----------

